# SAAD n' HOOD tags easy to remove?



## fizzical (Mar 17, 2009)

Apologies if this has been posted before.
I have been looking around for tall tees in a variety of colors and have come across SAAD and HOOD. Does anyone know if these tees come with tags (or if tagless) and if so, do you know how hard it is to remove them? (i.e. tear away like alstyle or do I need to cut them or do I need to undo the sewing?)

Thank you so much your help is greatly appreciated.


----------

